# New Adult Hunter Checklist



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I am trying to form a list for my buddy who will be hunting with me for the first time this year and I feel I am leaving some things out.


- Orange Vest & Hat 


- Deer Tag 


- Gun and Ammo 


- Clothes - We are hunting with a rifle in bright orange. So, camo is nice if you have it but irrelevant. It is more important to have clothes that are comfortable. 


-Socks 


-Boots 

-Gloves 


-Food 


-Water 


-Backpack 


-Trekking Poles 


- Paracord 


- Multi-Tool 

- Bedding 


- Pillow 


- Cooler 


- Game Bags 


- Binos 


- Knife 


- Toliet Paper / Baby Wipes 

- First Aid Kit


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

License? Parachute cord is always handy. Possibly rain gear. Medicine, people always forget even the basics (I get major headaches so I carry some Excedrin in a ziplock in my pocket). Radios?


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> License? Parachute cord is always handy. Possibly rain gear. Medicine, people always forget even the basics (I get major headaches so I carry some Excedrin in a ziplock in my pocket). Radios?
> 
> -DallanC


Rain Gear is a good one.

With Ziplock bag you reminded me of batteries and batteries remind me of a headlamp.

I have radio's, but never really used them.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bic and trioxane.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't over complicate it too much for him. Keep it at the basics and don't add to much stuff at one time. 

Good rain gear can be expensive. When I first started hunting in the 60's we would just spray the dickens out of our outer wear with silicon spray, it still works. Just learn where you can hide if a rainstorm should show up. 

As for a lot of the other stuff such as a first aid kit make it your responsibility to have one. 

Para-cord is nice and you can coil up 50' of it and it doesn't weigh that much to go into his pack. 

For water something to carry it in. I still pack a quart GI canteen with me in my day pack along with one on my hip. 

I don't know about the trekking poles, they usually get in the way and make too much noise for me. The only time I use any type of a pole for walking is when I am hunting with a handgun. 

So your initial list is a good one but try and not make a whole utility list of things that he might need or has to have for his first time out, it can get expensive.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one I made up a few years ago:

HUNTING PACK LIST​ ​


*General:*
Weapon
Bullets
License
Wallet
Cell phone and charger
Sun glasses

*Clothing:*
Extra Socks
Rain gear
Underwear
Gloves (light and heavy)
Light jacket
Heavy jacket
Ball cap
Beanie
Warm shirt
Light weight shirt
Pants
Shorts
Thermal underwear
Orange vest
Camp shoes
Face camo
Gaiters

*Food:*
Trail mix
granola bars
Bottled water
Condiments
Freeze-dried dinners
Jerky

*Cooking:*
Small stove
Propane
Utensils/Spork
Cup-bowl-pan

*Sleeping Gear:*
Tent
Sleeping bag
Pillow
Air mattress
Tarp 
Bivy sack
Space blanket

*Base Camp:*
Cooler
Paper towels
Chairs
Fold up type table 
5 gallon water container
Can opener
Cot 

*Optics:*
Binoculars
Spotting scope
Tri-pod
Camera
Video camera
Range finder

*General Gear:*
Flashlight
Trekking poles
Mono pod w/shooting v
Fire starter stuff
lighter
Knife/sharpener
Hand saw
Multi-tool
Toilet paper
Deodorant
Insect repellent
Sunscreen
First aid kit
Toothbrush/paste
Radio
Extra batteries
Medication
Ear plugs
Wet wipes
Lip balm
Garbage bags
Game bags
Lens cleaner

Water filter

GPS/compass
Scent killer
Foot care/ Moleskin
Whistle
Goal zero charger

Zip lock baggies 

*In Truck:*
Tow rope
Air tank
Patch kit
Jumper cables
Power pack
Hi-lift jack
Chains
Hose clamps 

Duct tape
Shovel
Blanket
Bungee cords
Hatchet
Lighter
Paper
Saw 
Rope


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bullets, gun, and tag, everything else is just fluff.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends on the type and amount of hunting you'll be doing.

When I was a wee lad I only took my clothes and orange....everything else I could stuff in my pockets (snack, candy, food). mind you that was when I was too young to hold a rifle...all I had to to was stay close to dad and try not to make too much noise.

Nowadays we stay out for 5-7 days at a time and our list looks more similar to the one Ridge posted up. If I had to go out for a day I'd take my backpack (it always has a first aid kit) with some water, a good knife (and a way to sharpen it), a means or two of starting a fire and some snacks for the trail.

That's assuming that the appropriate clothing, gun, tag and ammo are implied.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Bullets, gun, and tag, everything else is just fluff.


I throw in a pack a smokes and some matches.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Beer...did nobody say BEER?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Here's one I made up a few years ago:
> 
> HUNTING PACK LIST​ ​
> 
> ...


you forgot the kitchen sink.

that really is quite a complete list you have there. thanks for posting it. i'm guessing it's not for day hunts.

i have a basics list that always goes with me:

method of starting a fire
mini med kit 
packable rain coat
compressed puffy jacket
space blanket
h20 & purification tabs
tuna pouch/gorp/jerky
zip lock
TP
para cord
tag bags
knife w/ speedy sharp
pocket chainsaw
light
LCP
communication methods


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been working on my list since I lost my old one when I traded my phone in. It currently looks like this:

5-6 people for 5 days in a wall tent accessible by ATV or Truck (have to leave the ATV trailer at the bottom of the mountain).

Kitchen Tote

Spatula
Potato peeler
Can Opener
Forks, Knives, Spoons
Knife Set
Pans
Paper Plates
Paper Bowls
Cups
Foam Cups
Spices
Foil
Baggies
Cooking Oil



Hardware Tote

Motor Oil
Bug Spray 
Fire Blanket
Latex Gloves
Lantern Propane
Saw
Garbage Bags
Chainsaw Chain



Misc.

Chainsaw
Axe
Lantern
Shovel
Table (s)
Chair (s)
Fuel (Mixed, Reg)
Tent (s)
Wood Stove
Propane Stove
Propane Tank
Bedding
Cot (s)
Mtn. Man Grill w/ Hammer
Water 



Food

Stew
Rolls
Coffee (Breakfast Blend)
Creamer
Sugar (Cubes or Packets)
Beer
Polish Dogs
Chili
Steak
Cheese (Shredded)
Potatoes (5lb bag)
Lunch meat
Mayo/Miracle Whip
Mustard
Ketchup
Breakfast on the go
Snack food
Orange Juice (Individual Bottles)
Soda (Dew, Pepsi)
Bacon (2 packages)
Eggs (2 dozen)

That's a lot of crap!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank y'all for your input


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If you don't have rain gear, a cheap poncho will go a long way to keeping you dry. It's also handy if you need to quarter or bone out an animal to pack it out. You can split it in half and have a place for the meat until you can get into your pack.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My list is just an all purpose list. 
I'll circle the items I'm planning on taking for a specific outing and then check it off once I know its been loaded in the truck.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> My list is just an all purpose list.
> I'll circle the items I'm planning on taking for a specific outing and then check it off once I know its been loaded in the truck.


Same here. I don't mark it off of my list until I know it is loaded...lessons learned.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Does it annoy anyone else when family members "help" loading stuff in the truck / camper? It drives me nuts... I have no idea if XYZ ended up being packed or not.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While it is just myself to load anything I like to have a designated pile where I will start to place "stuff" a day before I head out. The even if someone else helps me I know what was in that pile and not to forget it. 

This is done mostly in the garage so that I am the only one tripping over it all.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I pile as well in the garage but there have been times when you arrive to camp only to find something was left behind.

I use totes to store all of the small stuff, they are labeled Kitchen and Hardware. That way at least I know all the small items are in the tote and not easily forgotten.

I like to give the garage a quick once over before I drive away, just to make sure something wasn't left sitting on the floor that someone thought didn't need to be packed in the truck. Geez, this hunting stuff sure is complicated!


----------

